# Some advice for an itch please



## Viper_SA (25/11/21)

Hi people,
As the title suggests, I have an itch to scratch... I have 4 Expromizer V4's and 3 of them sit atop Aspire Mixx mods. Would be nice to have a 4th Mixx to have identical setups. It MUST be the Tuxedo though, and only one place stocks them. Last one I bought cost me R1500 new. They go on Black Friday special tomorrow for R900. So that is option 1. Only problem is this, my one Expro sometimes loses it's connection and has to be unscrewed and screwed back on to make contact again. No freakin' idea why, but this is impossible to do while driving with a SBS mod really. So there is apprehension...

Option 2 is to get another Pulse II, which I have only 1 of, but it almost never leaves my hand and it will cost between R900 and R1100 without a Black Friday deal.

Option 3 is to try and pick up a nice exotic 2nd hand mech squonker. Just a little from me to me Xmas gift as no-one else is going to buy me gifts, lol. 

On both option 2 and 3 I will have to purchase a new RDA of course. You know how it goes...

So, time is few as the Afrikaners say 

So hit me with your advice ASAP before the Black Friday deals start off please

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (25/11/21)

Get another pulse bud. Like you said it doesn’t leave your hand and you have 2 hands and one pulse. 

problem meet solution

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> Get another pulse bud. Like you said it doesn’t leave your hand and you have 2 hands and one pulse.
> 
> problem meet solution



Could only choose one rating, but it is funny as well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (25/11/21)

Paul33 said:


> Get another pulse bud. Like you said it doesn’t leave your hand and you have 2 hands and one pulse.
> problem meet solution


... and send that "faulty" odd expro my way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (25/11/21)

mech squonk

no brainer

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/11/21)

vicTor said:


> mech squonk
> 
> no brainer



Any suggestions?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (25/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Any suggestions?



Topside SQ

Hugo Vapor Squeezer

Monark

DMD

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (25/11/21)

vicTor said:


> Topside SQ
> 
> Hugo Vapor Squeezer
> 
> ...



Had a 2nd hand Monark once, the one without the battery cover. Wasn't a fan. The DMD might prove difficult to find, especially since I want a custom one.... Squeezer is out of stock everywhere. Not sure who stocks the SQ.... If I do go the mech route, I want something that not everyone has and still keep my kidneys

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/11/21)

Okay, so I'm over option 1. The Mixx is off the table. So now I'm left with the Pulse II or a pure mech squonker.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Phill (25/11/21)

Go with mech squonk bud. Can't go wrong.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (25/11/21)

Phill said:


> Go with mech squonk bud. Can't go wrong.



Thanks @Phill Nice to see you more active on the forum again

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Phill (25/11/21)

Hahaha.... Thanks bud. Always on the forum, but not always commenting. Will start rectifying that

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Viper_SA (25/11/21)

Phill said:


> Hahaha.... Thanks bud. Always on the forum, but not always commenting. Will start rectifying that


So... Any suggestions from you then? On a mech squonker I mean? Just checked all over again. Squeezer is sold out everywhere.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Had a 2nd hand Monark once, the one without the battery cover. Wasn't a fan. The DMD might prove difficult to find, especially since I want a custom one.... Squeezer is out of stock everywhere. Not sure who stocks the SQ.... If I do go the mech route, I want something that not everyone has and still keep my kidneys



the Monark you mention is the Monark Resurgence, boss mod, I have 6

if you have patience you can always find something I mentioned

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/21)

Well, I semi scratched my itch at 12:01 this morning. Got another Pulse II on a Black Friday special and a couple of rda's. Still want a mech squonk, but I'll nag a few people and keep an eye on the classifieds.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## CashKat88 (26/11/21)

If you looking for a mech Squonker... Sirvape have a while setup for sale including RDA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/21)

CashKat88 said:


> If you looking for a mech Squonker... Sirvape have a while setup for sale including RDA.
> View attachment 244807



Yeah I saw that and the Bushido, but not exactly up my alley. 
Looking for something a bit more unique

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

forgot to mention, there is also the Lost Vape Furyan

never had one but I believe they solid mechs

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/21)

vicTor said:


> forgot to mention, there is also the Lost Vape Furyan
> 
> never had one but I believe they solid mechs



They seem quite solid, I just hate that Amber color in them...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> They seem quite solid, I just hate that Amber color in them...



i think there is also a black/silver one

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

vicTor said:


> i think there is also a black/silver one



That Black/Silver one is a Unicorn, there are only pictures to "prove" its existence..

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CashKat88 (26/11/21)

Black and gold one @
https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/lost-vape-furyan-21700-squonker-mod?_pos=1&_sid=0f7fe2c7f&_ss=r
21700 Mech Squonk by Lost Vape, What's not to love?... A nice Black RDA on top and you have a winner.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> That Black/Silver one is a Unicorn, there are only pictures to "prove" its existence..



but I've seen it, think it was @Room Fogger that had one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

CashKat88 said:


> Black and gold one @
> https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/lost-vape-furyan-21700-squonker-mod?_pos=1&_sid=0f7fe2c7f&_ss=r
> 21700 Mech Squonk by Lost Vape, What's not to love?... A nice Black RDA on top and you have a winner.
> View attachment 244819



Or a brass Tauren Solo RDA... or even the Black/Brass one. Loop soos kettie en klip!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

vicTor said:


> but I've seen it, think it was @Room Fogger that had one



@Room Fogger please show and tell so that we can drool a little bit on a Friday afternoon!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

there is also a cream (ointment) for itches

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

vicTor said:


> there is also a cream (ointment) for itches



Mylocort is exceptionally effective for that...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (26/11/21)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> @Room Fogger please show and tell so that we can drool a little bit on a Friday afternoon!!


Alas, I traded it. Was a beauty though, only have the brass and black and brass and delrin ones left. I miss it though, it was an eye catcher.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

Room Fogger said:


> Alas, I traded it. Was a beauty though, only have the brass and black and brass and delrin ones left. I miss it though, it was an eye catcher.



And so the Unicorn was released back to the wild. And as it stopped just in front of the treeline, it glanced back with a glimmer in its eye and a slow nod as if to say :"thank you, I shall not forget you just as you will not forget me..." and as we wipe the tear away, it disappeared into the forest, never to be seen again, we didn't even see it leave in silence...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Phill (26/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> So... Any suggestions from you then? On a mech squonker I mean? Just checked all over again. Squeezer is sold out everywhere.


Apologies for delayed response @Viper_SA , I can only give advise on the ones I had in the past - I know you have a Molly if memory serves me, but anything down the lines of a Plug or Bolt will work a treat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/11/21)

@DarthBranMuffin Not the best photo out, but I started drooling again!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (26/11/21)

Room Fogger said:


> @DarthBranMuffin Not the best photo out, but I started drooling again!
> View attachment 244820



that's the one, thanks Meneer !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Viper_SA (26/11/21)

Room Fogger said:


> @DarthBranMuffin Not the best photo out, but I started drooling again!
> View attachment 244820



Doesn't really "do it" for me... I must be weird... I think @Rob Fisher may have gotten me on the "white mods" wagon

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (26/11/21)

Room Fogger said:


> @DarthBranMuffin Not the best photo out, but I started drooling again!
> View attachment 244820



 That's so pretty!!!! Thanks @Room Fogger, now I can cry myself to sleep tonight knowing there is one to be found...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/11/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Doesn't really "do it" for me... I must be weird... I think @Rob Fisher may have gotten me on the "white mods" wagon
> View attachment 244821


"I must be weird." ... Was that a confirmation?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

